# Scenery Build Thread



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK I have finished the first 2 major parts of my layout, the benchwork and the trackwork and now it is time to move on to scenery. This is part 2 of my build, part one can be found here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8370 

Tonight I started on the southern area and worked on the first tunnel and balasted some track near where the lumber yard is. This area will be mainly mountain woods. The saw mill is nearby but not modeled, but there will be some wood chips from the mill to load on the gon. I also started on the tunnel that is going to hide the incline. That is going good too. Pics will be soon I promise.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Into the woods ..."

I like the (unseen) saw mill theme. Remind me what era you are modeling? What type of trees do you have in mind ... hand-made, store-bought?

Looking forward to your progress,

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

My era is modern day. The saw mill would simply be too large of an industry to model in my little space so I am just modeling the lumber yard that would be part of the mill. I have not done any loads yet so if I find store made that look right I will go for that if not then I am going to be cutting some bass wood for the loads. 

The trees for the mill would be a combo of fir and oak with some pine thrown in as well.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK I have not done much on the layout but the other day I did make it look like the Pink Panther blew up on my layout. Sorry no pics of the carnage but there are afew of the finished product. Here are a few of what I have been up to.

Remote ground throws in place and linked up.



















Here is the tunnel at the incline, ok it is the start of the tunnel at the incline.









Here is the where the Pink Panther blew up. 









And a little balasting before the tunnel.










And here is my little helper running his own train. 


















Hope you all like what I have done so far.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That is one major ear-to-ear grin!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Massey,
Looking real good so far. Your "helper" is loving it too!
Just curious......what is your game plan in case of (heaven forbid) a derailment inside the mountain?
Bob


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I can actually reach almost all the way inside with one arm. and I can get into the entire mountain if I get up on my bench and go from the other side. My son loves his layout and gets that grin on his face when ever he gets a chance to run his trains. Here is his layout under the tree this last X-mas










It is just a couple of loops with Bachmann EZ Track

Massey


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

I like those remote ground throws. Wish i would have thought of doing that before i laid down scenery.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

You can always add them in then replace the scenery around the ground throw. I did that one one layout and it turned out looking just fine.

Massey


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

good point. Still tossing around the idea of redesigning my layout anyway, definitely use those if i do.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have not been able to get out to the layout for a few days but tonight I finally made the time. I started building on my Merchant's Row II and this is a little of what is done so far.





































This is the first time using my iPhone for pics so I am not sure how they are going to turn out.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK finished the buildings tonight. I still have a little detailing and touchups but all and all it is done. Here ya go














































Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Massey,
Your Merchant's Row II looks great! Did you spray bomb the individual parts prior to assembly? How did you handle making each business a different color?
I have both MR I & II waiting for assembly.
I've assembled about 30 structures, but they've all been "singles" not a row of different stores that were attached. 
Just looking for tips.
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice looking building, good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I hand painted all the units except the one with the white trim. That one I sprayed with a rattle can of flat white then painted the brown by hand. the roof still needs some paint and now that I know where everything is I will be able to finish it up next time I have the grey paint out.

Thanks for the compliments guys

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Massey,

Wow ... that Row looks fabulous. That corner building with the turret is a gem. Nice work.

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the bump out on the corner as well nice work! I want to model some downtown deco in the future.
-Art


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

By sheer coincidence I spotted a building in Lapeer, MI today with the round turret on the corner almost exactly like the one in Merchants Row. I will take the camera with me and get a photo up for you.
Bob


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Right now I am working on my depot it is an Atlas Maywood station kit. I like the colors it is modeled in so I am leaving it as is. The kit has some really fine details which is making me take my time. I have the window frames all mounted on the walls and now I need to put the glazing on. I may do that tonight if it is not too cold out in my train room.

Massey


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah row looks amazing. I love the building on the end with the round part. 
Great job.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Massey,
Very nice work. Do you mind telling me what brand/type paint you used for the hand painting?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The paints I prefer are Testors Model master series paints. Most hobby stores that sell Testors products either stock it or can get it for you. The testors website used to have a really nice list of the colors and paint numbers. Also the Model master paints follow the DOD paint codes so if you know of a paint code from a ship, plane or tank model you can use the same number to get the Model Master paint.

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Many thanks. I'm very familiar with those paints, and have used lots of them over the years.
I try to use rattle cans whenever possible, but sometimes the old "brush it on" system is still the best choice.
By the way, I picked up some "Frog tape" at HD this week. I claims to be the final answer for super-clean masking lines with no paint bleed through. I plan to give it a test before using it on my new structures, but if it works it's "happy days are here again" time!
Bob


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks good Massey.....


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks great !


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is my pregress so far on the train station. It is a Maywood Station kit from Atlas. I liked the colors it was modeled in so I didnt paint anything. Some of the parts are really fine so I had to be really careful and use a new sharp blade.

I hope you enjoy the pics and as always comments are welcome.




























For the picture I just test fitted the roof. I have supports that need to go from the wall to the roof and ALso I need to paint the underside of the roof a beige color similar to the rest of the building. 

Here are a couple pics of other structures I have on the layout.

This is a small office/control house for the workers that will be manning the fueling station that will be at the end of the tracks here. 









Here is the half built lumber yard shed. There will be stacks of wood here eventually









This is the Barrel Factory that will recieve some of the wood from the lumber yard.









Here is my engine repair shed. It is a Pike Stuff 2 stall engine house kit. The floor is made out of Balsa.









These 2 buildings are again part of the town and I am going to make the orange/white building into a Train Hobby store with a layout in the upstairs room.









Last but not least is my Merchant's Row II on the layout. I think this is going to be the final resting place for it. It also provides me with a good divide from town to rural areas where the lumber yard is located.









Massey


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

looks really good Massey!!! you do some great work.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK got alot of work done this weekend and things are looking good on my layout. Here is my lumber mill.

Nice little tool details.



























All finished minus a few of the details.

















Here is the factory, I painted the floor a concrete grey and added the window and door frames.

























The roof is not glued down so that is why it is popping up. I am not going to glue it in until after I detail the interior.









I have a few more pics on the buildings I have finished and been working on here on this thread, check it out.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8870

And last but not least here is my next project.

















Stay tuned for updates on this build.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love the tiny radial arm saw ... now that's cool!

TJ


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

I like your paint job on Merchants row II nice job Any lights going in there ?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Lights will be installed in the buildings later once I figure out where everything is going to go exactly. Same with the different scenes and what not. I have some ideas for different scenes around the layout I just need to actually finish a section of the layout to put it all in place.

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Massey,
In no way trying to tell you "how to do it", just a suggestion.
I've assembled about 30 buildings this year. 90% of them are lighted with LED's. When I first started I glued on the roof THEN installed the lights.
I quickly discovered the roofs "glowed" when the lights were on. Now I ALWAYS spray paint the inside of the roof with flat black before gluing it on the building. Sometimes I even attach the light to the inside of the roof prior to gluing it on. I attach the LED's with Gorilla tape. That stuff holds!!
This eliminated the "glow" factor and now the lighting is MUCH more realistic.
Just offering a friendly tip,
Bob


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice idea raleets... Adding that to my tip bucket!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder Raleets. I have built a few lighted models and that is a good tip anythime you are going to light a model. 

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Another little thing I've stumbled upon........I always make sure to install clear plastic "glass" in all the windows, then spray the windows with Dullcote (or your choice of matte finish).
This softens the lighting and gives it a much warmer, realistic look.
If the kit didn't include "glass" I make my own from the clear plastic disc that is always on top of a new sleeve of blank CD's. I cut them to size with scissors then glue them over the windows on the inside of the structure.
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

looking good i really like the metal buildings i have a few myself


----------

